# Noma built 4ws tractors



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

One of my favorite things in the world of lawn equipment are 4 wheel steer tractors. I have had 4 made by Noma 4 wheel steer tractors:
1. Noma LXI 17/46 hydrostatic. I got December of 09 for free through craigslist. I drove through a snow storm and horrible traffic all the way up to St.Cloud to get it. Came with a Briggs V-twin Vanguard, a very tough 3 blade deck, snowblower, chains & wheel weights. Hydro worked when it felt like it. I parted it out but still have the frame, transaxle parts, steering knuckles wheels/tires.
2. Sears LT4000 with grey hood fenders & frame, I got late last fall minus deck for $150, sold Briggs non Vanguard engine for $125 and again kept all of the tranny & rear end parts/tires etc.
3. Scotts with 40" deck I got last December for $100 which I was told needs carb work. Has a basic Briggs single cylinder. Might be an I/C. Haven't touched it due to back trouble. Not sure if I will fix/sell, fix/keep or part out.
4. Sears LT4000 with red hood fenders & frame, I got about 6 weeks ago needing work all for $175. Sold Briggs 2 cylinder opposed engine & pulley for $195 and mower deck for $30. So I've made $50 on it.
Besides the Noma name I have found others made by Noma on the same basic frame that are 4 wheel steer: Agway, Eagle Star, Sears, Scotts, Stanley, Huskee & Ingersoll. One exported to Australia had the Viking name on it. I have brochures showing the Ingersoll version but it has a cut & weld deck I"m guessing the deck was made by Ingersoll. The early ones had plastic rear fenders and hoods that are VERY easy to crack and break. And I mean REALLY EASY TO BREAK. All the Scotts versions I have seen have the 40" deck. I think most of the Sears had 43" decks and steel rear fenders. On CL I have been seeing wanted ads for a good deck as the 40 & 43 inch decks were not made that well. To tell a Noma 4ws from an MTD 4ws,,, Noma versions have 3 bolt rear wheels, MTD versions have 4 bolt rear wheels.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent! We now have an in house Noma expert.  You have any pictures of your fleet Boyd?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I've always wondered how the rear steering was set up on those.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I've always wondered how the rear steering was set up on those.


You're up late!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive got a 4ws MTD :









Got it free about 5 years ago, runs but needs work. Id like to find a noma 4ws, they drive like nothing else- steering radius is super tight.

MTD's are easy to spot- they have thier own 'style' , just like nomas.

Id like to adapt a 4ws noma style trans to the front of my trail riding agway tractor ( or build my own steering knuckles) for a 4 wheel drive machine. Just too many other projects at the moment.

Pictures would be cool


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I also have 2 White (MTD) 4ws tractors. Got both as a package for $50 around 2004 or so. I got them for their Vanguard 14hp single cylinder engines. Rear axle is sold from one. Axles are foreward, neutral, reverse and are driven by MTDs much used vari-drive system. I think the input to output of that axle is 22:1. 2nd White 4ws the axle center case is broke open. Axle shaft ends are splined just like on the Noma rear. They look like they are 3/4" but I have to count the splines. (Noma axle shafts are 3/4" 48 splines). Rear axle center case is aluminum, axle tubes & steering knuckles are I think cast iron with 4 bolt hubs. Noma are 3 bolt hubs. The U-joints on the Noma versions are larger and look much stronger. Both MTD & Noma rear wheels have a very deep offset, as in the inner face of the wheel is very close to the outside of the tractor. There is a mower parts yard in South Dakota that often has Noma 4ws parts listed on ebay. 

For me to be able to get exercise in the winter, I have an on/off project of building a pedal powered cart built with Noma 4ws parts. I started one with the differential and axle shafts taken out of a 6 speed transaxle,,, bought bearings, chain, hub & sprockets to build it. Plus I have a ton of 10, 12, 15, 18 speed bike parts, a 90 degree gearbox from a Canadian wb snowblower. A 3 speed from an older rear engine rider. I have at least $300 into it. I often can find Noma 4ws tractors needing work, sell the engine & deck, make money on it and have left over the rear end parts to use for pedal cart. I have kept the frames to make into wagons to sell on craigslist. ( I don't often throw things away) I have a supply of angled steel you see at box stores that is made with the holes already in it. Half of it sourced for free. I'm quite resourcefull. It would still take $100-$200 to finish this way........ My brother suggested just using the complete transaxles from 2 of these tractors. Just run the pedal power to both transaxles and shift together. I'm not sure if they would handle getting up to 10 mph. Maybe I don't need to go that fast. A few nights ago I put a spare blanket on the bed and spun the input pulley to get the axle ratios from a 6 speed. I got a package buy from a dealer in april, 3 snowblower attachements & 1 lightweight Sabre 48" blade for $120 total. The Sabre blade will go on the front of the pedal cart to plow the sidewalk this winter. I can get pretty deep into a project as you can see.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Too awesome! You gotta throw down some pictures!


----------



## smelia (Feb 13, 2012)

*NOMA Parts*

I have a Murray F4316-070 ALS (NOMA). I'm looking for parts. Do you have any parts for this Tractor?

Stan


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

Which parts are you looking for? The later ones were badged under the Murray brand since Noma was bought out by Murray.


----------



## smelia (Feb 13, 2012)

*Murray/NOMA parts needed*

1995 Murray/NOMA AWS F4316-070 B&S L-Head Twin 402707 16HP

Looking for a Transaxle, Spicer 4900-5 Hydrostatic or the Upper Case of that unit part number 5351-B. My upper case has broken where the steering shaft goes thru the top half and the steering is not working properly.

Need a seat, Hood,


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I might have a case for one but am not sure. I don't have a complete transaxle. Email me with pictures or call me SOON as I am taking in for scrap a pile of aluminum transaxle cases friday or saturday. My email is [email protected]. and/or call me AFTER 11am central time: 651-210-2894. My cell phone is old and doesn't receive pictures.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I just googled 4900-5 and found several places that have complete transmissions. I don't have a case for one of those trannys.


----------



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

i am thinking about getting one four 150 dollars that runs worth it


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

If it has a 43" two blade deck, have a good look over it. I have seen several of the 43" that are falling apart and they seem to be hard to find. I would love to find 1 or 2 more hydro versions for their rear axles.


----------



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

ok if the guy would answer his phone i would love to buy it and it has a 43 in deck w 16 hp vanguard briggs hydro for 150$


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

A running 16hp Vanguard by itself is worth more than $150. What state are you in? The hydrostatics are much less common, but even with that they used at least 2 different models of hydrostatics in them. The one hydrostatic I had, had a hydrostatic pump and drive motor that unbolted from the rest of the transaxle.


----------



## mowerfan741 (Jun 9, 2012)

mississippi clinton


----------



## dave1970 (Aug 8, 2013)

hello,I'm new to the forum, and I'm looking to see if anyone has or knows where I can acquire parts for a Scotts Turfmaster model C4013-050 AWS tractor. It needs a spindle or quill assembly for the deck which is a 40". according to the manual, the part# is 317705.
Thank You...


----------



## Dirtbikedude29 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi i was wondering if any one has a single speed rear wheel steer transaxle? Thanks cj


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't think they made any single speed rear axles for them. Either 6 speed or one of many different hydrostatic transmissions went into them. Sorry I haven't posted pictures of any of them. I have the habit of parting them out every time I get one. I have parted out about 30 tractors in the last 8 years. The next running one I get I should keep intact and not take it apart.


----------



## Dirtbikedude29 (Mar 14, 2014)

I want to use one on my wheel horse as a front axle to make it 4x4. In the video i saw the guy used a single speed. I asked ehat he got it out of but have not gotten an answer yet.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OPfSCDRwvc[/ame]


----------



## Dirtbikedude29 (Mar 14, 2014)

In the video i saw im pretty sure the guy used a single speed transaxle.


----------



## Dirtbikedude29 (Mar 14, 2014)

Heres the link to the video. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OPfSCDRwvc[/ame]


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I know the video your talking about. He drives it up next to the house and then up some short steps behind the house? That one I think used an MTD 4ws transaxle that is a f-n-r setup.


----------



## Dirtbikedude29 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone know the exact models of tractors that the aws transaxles came in?


----------



## Dirtbikedude29 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes thats the video and id love to find one of those transaxles


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I made a few phone calls about 5 or so years ago trying to get that information. The guy I talked to said the information either doesn't exist or would be very hard to find. Murray last sold riding mowers in the US in 2005. I think Briggs or MTD now owns the rights to the Murray tractor name. The Murray named tractors being sold now are made by MTD. The most you are going to find out is by googling the tractors model number. Sears sells some of the parts from the 4ws rear hubs. U-joints cost $100 each. Partstree dot com probably sells some parts.


----------



## Dirtbikedude29 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well just an update i purchased a noma aws tractor the other day.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have an old Ingersoll 1114AWS, steel hood, deck and fenders. I got it free back in 2003 with no engine. I installed a 15.5 B/S Intek engine in place of the original 14hp B/S V-twin. It's been in service and working great since the fall of 2003.

I just rebuilt the rear brake which was useless. Bought pads/pucks from a local Cub Cadet dealer. Both bolts were seized in the axle housing. Had to drill out both of them and then tapped the holes for 6mm thread. Got the caliper mounted/adjusted and now I can safely mow around the yard without running into things. Thought I had a bad starter or relay because after I replaced the six year old battery it would only "click" at most but not crank, even when I jump started it. Then I realized the pos cable was touching the frame and the old insulation was allowing a direct short. Rerouted the cable and it started right up, at least until I replace the pos cable soon. 

But, the rear u-joints are very bad and near failing. I believe they are the same parts as availabel from Sears, for $118 each, ouch. There is a very good shop here in Green Bay, Machine Service, that builds u-joints and driveshafts for all kinds of applications, so I may check with them about rebuilding the u-joints.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

My old Inge is running again. The magnets let loose under the flywheel and bent up the stator. I suspect this was developing long ago, as the battery would not charge even when the engine was running. I got the flywheel off, luckily found a flywheel and stator on ebay for only $40 shipped. Its the better older style with the steel starter ring gear versus the nylon ring gear. I had installed a pull start recoil as a starting backup. Hopefully after some longer running the alternator will prove itself out and the electric start will work again.

Last year I installed much better rear U-joints, which included the thrust bushings to reduce the flex loading at the steering pivots. Now I need to find a decent steering sector gear to make up for the wear in the original piece. I will probably install some form of bushings in the steering to take up all the play. And maybe some kind of nylon bushings/rollers to reduce friction in the system. If the steering is freshly lubed/greased it steers pretty easy. A slightly larger diameter steering wheel would help that too.

Just ordered new spindles and blades for the 43" deck. I'd also like to find a much more effective quieter muffler, something better than the basic rectangular simple muffler on these mowers. I may just get another used muffler and weld it to the original, making it a two stage muffler system.


----------



## Firstpull (Apr 22, 2021)

Boyd said:


> One of my favorite things in the world of lawn equipment are 4 wheel steer tractors. I have had 4 made by Noma 4 wheel steer tractors:
> 1. Noma LXI 17/46 hydrostatic. I got December of 09 for free through craigslist. I drove through a snow storm and horrible traffic all the way up to St.Cloud to get it. Came with a Briggs V-twin Vanguard, a very tough 3 blade deck, snowblower, chains & wheel weights. Hydro worked when it felt like it. I parted it out but still have the frame, transaxle parts, steering knuckles wheels/tires.
> 2. Sears LT4000 with grey hood fenders & frame, I got late last fall minus deck for $150, sold Briggs non Vanguard engine for $125 and again kept all of the tranny & rear end parts/tires etc.
> 3. Scotts with 40" deck I got last December for $100 which I was told needs carb work. Has a basic Briggs single cylinder. Might be an I/C. Haven't touched it due to back trouble. Not sure if I will fix/sell, fix/keep or part out.
> ...


I just bought one of those. I haven't had a chance to get it started yet, but I am intrigued


----------



## beckyzop (3 mo ago)

I have a Murray F4316-070 ALS, I'm also looking for parts.  techzpod download mobdro


----------

